# Pigeon trap door designs



## Pigeondude100 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I was making my trap door and I was wondering what design of trap door works better: the bobs, or just or the traditional piece of wood pointed inwards?
I heard the pigeons might hesitate with the bobs, is this true?
Thanks


----------



## DAK1 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Bobs*

I use bobs on one of the lofts that I have and I notice hesitation when trap training the young. It is the initial resistance of the bob when pushing through but they soon overcome the fear.


----------



## LizBerg (Dec 1, 2010)

I have a bob door, but I also have a roller that is smart enough to figure out how to get in and out at will (he flips the bobs up). He has become my favourite, so I let him come and go as he pleases. 

That being said, you could always make a landing perch big enough that it could flip up and block the door when you want them to stay in. I believe Foy's sells something like that.


----------



## Pigeondude100 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey guys,
thanks for the help. After working all day on my trap I am finally finished with it and my two tipplers already understand that the trap is an entrance 
Anyways I decided to go with the trap with the plywood pointing inward because it was easier.
So, now I am exhausted (who knew making a pigeon traap would be so time consuming....ahh Texas)
Thanks guys!!


----------

